# Found this guy in my backyard



## tarantulas118 (Nov 16, 2022)

Yeah he’s huge



found a dead one the day before in the exact area


Spoiler: Dead snake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs (Nov 16, 2022)

Did you kill it?  It's a rat snake - harmless...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarantulas118 (Nov 16, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Did you kill it?  It's a rat snake - harmless...


Yeah I knew it was a rat snake and are you talking about the dead one or alive because I never killed any of them what happened was I was mowing the lawn and saw a black snake which I thought was a rope when I came near I saw that it was a snake a big one and it was already dead and it was rotten so it died at least a few days before I discovered it there were all sorts of nasty bugs and things on it so I didn’t kill it when I came to show my friend the discovery there was that one climbing the tree so we took pics and left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs (Nov 16, 2022)

tarantulas118 said:


> Yeah I knew it was a rat snake and are you talking about the dead one or alive because I never killed any of them what happened was I was mowing the lawn and saw a black snake which I thought was a rope when I came near I saw that it was a snake a big one and it was already dead and it was rotten so it died at least a few days before I discovered it there were all sorts of nasty bugs and things on it so I didn’t kill it when I came to show my friend the discovery there was that one climbing the tree so we took pics and left


I saw your post before you made the edits about finding the dead one, so all I saw was picks of the live one and then a dead one.  Those are big colubrids, so whatever is eating them must be pretty confident!  Maybe a black bear?  Or a huge hawk?  Anyway, nice find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 16, 2022)

Gorgeous!!

getting a pic of them climbing is super cool- clearly it felt safe to do that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HooahArmy (Nov 16, 2022)

Nice find!
I wish my backyard was this exciting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulas118 (Nov 16, 2022)

HooahArmy said:


> Nice find!
> I wish my backyard was this exciting...


That was very exciting and that’s the only one I saw this year. And it took awhile to actually see one. Don’t worry you’ll find something just as cool and exciting as this


----------



## HooahArmy (Nov 17, 2022)

tarantulas118 said:


> That was very exciting and that’s the only one I saw this year. And it took awhile to actually see one. Don’t worry you’ll find something just as cool and exciting as this


I live near Los Angeles, in California. The most exciting thing in my yard was a stoner flipping my fence trying to flee the cops a few years back...
Keep posting more great pics when you see more wildlife!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## tarantulas118 (Nov 17, 2022)

HooahArmy said:


> I live near Los Angeles, in California. The most exciting thing in my yard was a stoner flipping my fence trying to flee the cops a few years back...
> Keep posting more great pics when you see more wildlife!


Well that must’ve been something! I had a similar situation when this crazy guy ( might’ve been on drugs or something ) came to our front yard and asked for “help” well we called the cops and he left. 20 minutes later he’s in our backyard ( came from our woods ) asking for help again because “they“ we’re tasing him ( no idea who “they” was) he literally said were the only ones who could help him and when we called the cops again he ran back on our woods and the cops were just chasing him (it was quite entertaining really). I’d say the most interesting thing though was that my dog who when he sees anyone even someone random in our backyard (like an electricion or something) he’s always friendly and happily greets everyone but with this guy he was just.. I mean he was crouching and growling at the man like crazy our dog was the only reason he didn’t come into the house and I am very grateful for that

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Nov 29, 2022)

HooahArmy said:


> I live near Los Angeles, in California. The most exciting thing in my yard was a stoner flipping my fence trying to flee the cops a few years back...
> Keep posting more great pics when you see more wildlife!


Take a drive to Agoura or Calabasses. Especially the hills across the road from Agoura high school. I’ve found some cool stuff up there. From an adult female Aphonopelma Eutylaenum to several crotalus species. I’ve even found some Eremobates sp. solphugids out there. The trail at the end of the street that the Malibu canyon apartments is on is another great area. Caught a few U. mordax out there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dementeddoll (Nov 29, 2022)

HooahArmy said:


> I live near Los Angeles, in California. The most exciting thing in my yard was a stoner flipping my fence trying to flee the cops a few years back...
> Keep posting more great pics when you see more wildlife!


Lmfao, live by la as well haven’t had that incident yet. I do get racoons, skunks, owls, and coyotes though. Coyotes don’t get near though cuz my dog wants to eat them for dinner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

